# 100% cured



## Cured123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys I made an account just to post this recovery story. I didn't think I'd have the balls to come back here and post a recovery story, and most of you know why.

So I got my DP induced on my birthday on september 13th, 2014, and I fully recovered today. It was induced by one of these three things... basically I went out on my birthday and drank a copious amount, I then proceeded to take a ridonculous amount of MDMA because I was black out drunk and didn't have my head on straight, I then proceeded to get PUNCHED IN THE FACE! Anyway I woke up the next morning with extremely blurred vision but didn't feel to bad... nothing unusual. Then that night I smoked a birthday joint (i used to be a huge stoner but i hadn't smoked in a month before that joint).

I went to bed feeling great, I even remember my exact thoughts being optimism for my future. I woke up the next morning and my world changed dramatically. I had the usual, everything was surreal, unrecognizable just really scary shit.

This forum's recovery stories helped me tremendously to recover. What I did to recover is I made up this problem in my head that I didn't even have (candida overgrowth). I convinced myself I had candida overgrowth PURPOSELY, because it had a very intense diet to follow. Once I started investing my time in this, instead of thinking about DP I just was thinking about how i'm going to maintain this insanely hard diet. Which was huge for my recovery. It got me to the next step.

I then started monitoring my thoughts and oh boy.. I was thinking about DP/DR much more in a day then i thought i was, probably 50 times an hour or more. So I just told myself, there's no point in worrying about what you can't control, over and over. Everytime a thought would come in my head I'd just dismiss it and tell myself everything will be fine, don't worry about it. Within a week of doing this I started to see short glimpses of normality, like all of the sudden i'd notice music felt the same again and things started to work themself out. I was still empty inside and had no thoughts in my mind.

Then the next stage of recovery is you start to feel optimism... Genuine optimism. When I felt it, it almost scared me because I hadn't felt it for four months. And then it gets easy from there. That little constant voice comes back and u say to ur mind, i've missed you buddy haha. Soon everything is the same, YES the exact same.. Nothing changes, ur still the exact same person. I know when i was derealized and people said these things to me like, ignore it, ur still the same person, etc. It didn't register but now that i'm normal i'm just like why the hell didn't i listen in the first place... So guys try to find someway to get it through your head that the only way to get rid of this is to ignore it, forget about it, do whatever u can to do that.

exercise helped

no drugs no alcohol helped

not feeling sorry for myself helped

telling myself that there's no way something petty like derealization is gunna stop me...

I know it doesn't seem petty guys.. BUT IT IS PETTY. It's easy to get rid of, just a little bump in the road and I know everyone on here can make it their bitch like i did. And to the people who have had it for over 2 years, you better find a way to get it out of your head cause that's the only way your getting better.


----------



## samguan (Jan 24, 2015)

That's great to know... I've had mine for just over a month, nothing made sense in the beginning, everything just felt off and I felt disconnected from everything, lost interest in everyhing. Severe fog!

In the past week, things are getting better, I felt more connected and starting to feel my old self again. Appetites back, interest in work and hobbies back.... Mentally I'm doing 10 times better now! Fog is still there but sometimes a lot less foggy, good sign!

I had lots of anxiety and little depression leading to this crap, turned my world upside down!

In the beginning I could barely do anything, just trying to figure out what could have triggered it. Well it doesn't matter because it ain't going to solve any problems!

Get out and act and try to be yourself!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

Very glad to hear you've recovered, even after having this for nearly a decade stories like that make my day a little bit better. I'm glad to see you're feeling back to your old ways!


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

yes thanks for the post man!

As you said we can really understand how much it takes to have balls and be back to tell your story of recovery.

I'm dp/dr since 5 years now after bad trip of weed.

Your post made my day.

Congrats!


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my dr from MDMA aswell. Ahhh so jelouse of your fast recovery. Iv had mine for almost 2 years.


----------



## Cured123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jessie, how frequently do you smoke marijuana? I have a theory and quite a logical one..

So I noticed throughout all my frantic research when I had dp, that a lot of people had it caused by marijuana. I noticed from reading your topic on ur dp Jessie, that your dp came on a few days after MDMA.

This doesn't make a ton of sense, mine came on a day after aswell, and it just coincidentally was after I smoked a joint.

So this is my theory.

The people who developed dp/dr from smoking pot had a brain susceptible to it in the first place.. But me and you didn't and we were big stoners and always got away with it.

But after doing MDMA, for the week rejuvenation time after doing MDMA, our brain was susceptible to being thrown into dr/dp by marijuana.

Think back to when it happened, did you smoke weed before it all came on and then blame it on the MDMA you did a few nights prior?

Do you still smoke pot? Have you ever taken a long break from having pot in your body since your dp struck?

I smoked weed out of stress and didn't know much of a difference for the first month, but once I started taking long month breaks without smoking id start to feel better but no where near 100% in my dr journey. Then id be like well I'm starting to feel better it shouldn't hurt to smoke cause my dr was caused by MDMA. Then boom right back to full DR. I didn't make the connection until the THIRD time I smoked, and then decided to completely stop.

Since I stopped it was constant recovery from there until I finally felt myself again..

If you don't usually smoke then I just spent a lot of time writing this for nothing but it could be the big thing holding you back.


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

.


----------

